# معانى اسماء السيارات



## islam2a (10 سبتمبر 2007)

معاني أسماء السيارات 

تحمل بعض السيارات أسماء أو ألقاباً يجهلها الكثير من الناس، وإليكم قائمة ببعض أسماء السيارات 

ومعانيها أو الأسماء التي أطلقت عليها:

كاديلاك: اسم لمستكشف فرنسي وحاكم إداري أوجد مدينة ديترويت الأمريكية (قلب صناعة السيارات في العالم) 
عام 1701م ، ثم أصبح بعد ذلك حاكماً لمدينة لويزيانا الأمريكية (1711م-1716م).

كاديلاك إسكاليد: اسكاليد تعني تسلق الأسوار أو الحصون في إشارة واضحة إلى قدرة سيارة اسكاليد 4\4 على تجاوز العقبات والمناطق الوعرة.

كابريس: النزوة أو الهوى.

كورفيت: سفينة حربية سريعة.

يوكون: إسم مدينة في ولاية أوكلاهوما الأمريكية.

تاهو (شقيق اليوكون) : اسم بحيرة تقع على الحدود بين ولايتي كاليفورنيا ونيفادا.

كراون: التاج.

كامري: التاج بالياباني.

متسوبيشي: ثلاث جواهر.

جاكوار: الفهد.

مرسيدس: الجميلة.

فوكس واجون: سيارة الشعب.

موستانغ: الفرس الأبيض.

ثندربيرد: الطير الجارح.

توروس: الثور (بالاسباني).

ميركوري: تعني عطارد.

انفينيتي: تعني اللا نهاية.

ليجند: الأسطورة.

لادا : تعنى السيدة بالإيطالية 

إسكورت : تعنى الغفير أو الحارس بالإنجليزية 

شيروكى : اسم لقبيلة من قبائل الهنود الحمر الذين استوطنوا أمريكا قبل اكتشاف كريستوفر كولوبس لها 

جراند شيروكى : تعنى شيروكي العظيمة 

هيونداي : سيارة المدينة 

جيب رانجلر: راعي البقر 

لاند كروزر : عابر الأرض 

رينو : اسم ملك فرنسي شهير 

Bmw: أهالي مدينة بايرن ميونخ الألمانية 

بولو : لعبة إنجليزية للأغنياء والنبلاء تستخدم فيها الأحصنة و المضارب 

بيجو : معناها الطائر الخرافي البراق 

مازدا : آلة النور فى الديانة الأزدرتشانية وهى ديانة فارسية قديمة لها أثار فى شمال إيران 

ليبو : زوج آلهة الجمال فينوس


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

[/center][/IMG]


----------



## sho7ta2003 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع ده تمام


----------



## يوسف جابر (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وخاصه عز مازدا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل 

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله خيرا .

الموضوع مسجل بأسم عضو اخر (مكرر) 

والله اعلم .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57323

البغدادي


----------



## mr ali ali (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات الجديه والمفيده


----------



## حمزه عمر (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر وماذا تملك انت من الاسماء اعلاه


----------



## حمزه عمر (16 سبتمبر 2007)

لك جزيل الشكرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووور ....


----------



## م شريفة (20 أبريل 2008)

أعجبني هذا الموضوع..
معلومة حلوة..


----------



## سما أحمد (20 أبريل 2008)

عايزين صور السيارات وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا
لانى لا أعرف اشكال كثير من أشكال


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (22 أبريل 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة 
وفقك الله


----------



## smart brain (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك

ولكن 
Bmw: تعني Bavarian Motor Works


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (23 أبريل 2008)

معلومات جميلة ورائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## نيوكلير (3 مايو 2008)

*ما شاء الله*

حلو أن يعرف الشخص معنى موديل السيارة التي يقودها


----------



## حيدر عصام (12 ديسمبر 2008)

يا أخي بارك الله فيك بس اللي اني اعرفة BMWهي أختصار ل Bavaria Motors Workshopلأن أصل مصانع هاي السيارة كانت لمحركات الطائرات الألمانية زمن الحرب العالمية الثانية ...مع التقدير


----------



## دكتور نور (12 ديسمبر 2008)

:16::16::16:


م/محمد لطفي قال:


> [/center][/img]


----------



## virtualknight (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شذا الشهدى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اوى ع المعلومات


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

